# NBA 2k14



## tequilad (1 Ottobre 2013)

Chi di voi lo prenderà ? Sicuramente io lo acquisterò al D-one

Si sa già oltre alle squadre Eurolega quali saranno le squadre storiche presenti ?


----------



## juventino (1 Ottobre 2013)

Ma uscirà pure su console next-gen, giusto?


----------



## Livestrong (1 Ottobre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma uscirà pure su console next-gen, giusto?



Sì, infatti io penso lo prenderò lì


----------



## DR_1 (4 Ottobre 2013)

Giocato.

A parte la modalità di Lebron (evitatela haters o non ) direi che è quasi uguale al 13. Hanno apportato cambiamenti al gameplay, più realistico, difese migliorate, movimenti, skill, release..Inoltre hanno messo diverse squadre dell'eurolega tra cui Milano e Siena..
Graficamente non è il top, ma si lascia guardare.

Diciamo che è un titolo migliorato, le novità rispetto al 13 non sono tante, ma hanno corretto diversi bug (se così si possono definire) rispetto all'edizione precedente, e come detto, c'è stato un "improve" del gameplay in generale.

Per la next-gen dovrebbe uscire a Novembre, il 20 o il 22 mi pare di aver letto..

PS: (visto il trailer) Per next-gen sembra quasi un altro gioco..


----------



## alexrossonero (4 Ottobre 2013)

Credo che 2k sports si sia concentrata maggiormente sulla NG ed è uno dei primi titoli che prenderò.


----------



## Underhill84 (4 Ottobre 2013)

l'ho "preso" su pc. Era obiettivamente un pò di tempo che non giocavo al 13... ma ieri sera con questo nuovo, non riuscivo a combinare un cavolo XD (gioco principalmente con la carriera giocatore)


----------



## Sesfips (4 Ottobre 2013)

Ma vale la pena prenderlo per console non next-gen?


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Ottobre 2013)

Fra un mesetto lo avrò per PS3 assieme a Fifa 14 e Gta 5


----------



## tequilad (7 Ottobre 2013)

Fantastico !


----------



## gabuz (9 Ottobre 2013)

Io lo prenderò senza dubbio, ma quasi sicuramente per la nuova console.


----------



## alexrossonero (17 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## neversayconte (17 Ottobre 2013)

wow che realismo su ps4


----------



## alexrossonero (21 Novembre 2013)

Tanta roba. Sarà il primo gioco per NG che acquisterò.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Novembre 2013)

Clamoroso. Questo è davvero un gioco grandioso

Mi piacerebbe molto vedere un gioco di calcio sviluppato da loro


----------



## Lollo7zar (22 Novembre 2013)

Ma l'avete visto NBAlive 2014???? imbarazzante, sembra un gioco per ps2, farebbero bene a ritirarlo dal mercato e chiedere scusa


----------



## Livestrong (1 Dicembre 2013)

Su ps4 è un gioco incredibile, ha fatto passi da gigante in tutto. Sia nei dettagli (interviste ai giocatori ed agli allenatori durante l'intervallo, inserimento della modalità gm e miglioramento modalita giocatore) che nel gameplay, è molto più difficile segnare adesso e le tattiche non sempre ottengono i risultati sperati. Poi vabbé, grafica mostruosa, modelli 3D dei giocatori sono incredibili


----------



## Livestrong (2 Dicembre 2013)

Ho appena scoperto che c'è una modalità simile all'ultimate team di fifa. Godo, sto gioco potenzialmente può durare migliaia di ore senza annoiare


----------



## DR_1 (3 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ho appena scoperto che c'è una modalità simile all'ultimate team di fifa. Godo, sto gioco potenzialmente può durare migliaia di ore senza annoiare



Myteam.


----------

